# charging lipo`s and using lock washers



## 43forever (Nov 10, 2011)

2 questions. when installing motors should i use lock washers or thread locker or just reg. washers or nothing. and now for the dumb question when charging my lipo`s do i charge through the battery plug that goes to the e.s.c and the balance plug or just the balance plug.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

just regular washers are ok, charge through wires that hook to esc, the balance wires are for just that, to keep the the cells at the same voltage.


----------



## 43forever (Nov 10, 2011)

ok thanks racin.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Actually it depends on your balancer. If you perhaps have a Equinox balancer, up to a certain amperage they are designed to charge through the balance plug.


----------



## 43forever (Nov 10, 2011)

what i have is a inegy 16x505 or 606 i cant remember right now. but the directions aren't very good and it dosent say either way .


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

The only time you should need a heavy duty lock washer is if you drive like an animal and pound the crap out of a truck. I helped a kid last weekend with a Blizt that was landing the truck on the nose / tail over and over and he didn't know why the motor kept shifting...


----------

